# Dark Rock Reihe - Kühllamellen mit Heatpipes verlötet oder verpresst?



## mcmarky (19. Januar 2014)

*Dark Rock Reihe - Kühllamellen mit Heatpipes verlötet oder verpresst?*

Hi!

 Wie schaut dies bei der neuen Dark Rock 3er Serie aus, sind die Kühlfinnen mit den Heatpipes verlötet oder verpresst?


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Reihe - Kühllamellen mit Heatpipes verlötet oder verpresst?*

Hallo Mcmarky,

die Kühllamellen des Dark Rock 3 sind mit den Heatpipes gepresst.

Gruß

Marco


----------

